# Pigeon fighting with her new friend



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

Well I got a new pigeon as a friend for my pigeon yesterday because I just got her a big aviary for outside and wanted her to have company. She was almost fully indoor before. 
They were getting along fine but a few hours later she laid an egg and now she's extremely territorial and aggressive towards the new pigeon. She barely leaves her alone, chasing her off everywhere and pecking at her from the early morning to when its dark. The only way she stops is if I literally pick her up and hold her or if she is sitting on the egg.The new pigeon I think wants to be friends as she keeps trying to stand next to her anyway. 
What should I do? I feel like if it wasn't for the egg they would bond as my pigeon usually is never aggressive. Can I remove the egg or would that be bad for her? I just don't want another 3 weeks of them fighting


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Has your pigeon been around other pigeons before?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

She's a lost racing pigeons so I think she used to be around lots of pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had your first bird? How large is the enclosure? Are you sure the new bird is a female?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had the first bird for 2 and half months now, I'm sure she's female because she lays eggs. 
The new one I got yesterday. I think the new one is female too because she is quite passive, not aggressive. 

Their enclosure is quite large, although they haven't been out in it yet as we still have to set it up so in the mean time they've both just been in my room.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are they in the same cage in your room?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

They aren't in a cage in my room. Both free. That's how my first girl has lived in my room for the past couple months since she hasn't gotten an aviary .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well then, you just brought in a bird and put her into the first birds territory. And that is how she sees your room, as her territory. She has had the whole room to herself since she's been there. She may also see you as a mate, and the new bird as an intruder. Could be that you would be better off keeping them separate until you get the aviary built. Or is the aviary just for exercise. Will they still sleep in your room, or the aviary? Does it get cold where you live? It may just take time for them to get used to each other. You can't just take her egg. Then she will just keep laying, which isn't good for her. You need to let her sit on it for the 18 days or whatever, to give her a break from laying more right away. Would be easier if she had been nesting in a cage. Then what she perceives to be her territory would be a lot smaller. As it is, she believes the whole room to be hers. It'll take time. Maybe you could cage the new one for a while, till they get used to each other. And just let her out for a couple of hours a day for exercise. They will give your bird time to get used to the new one being around.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

When the aviary gets built, they will be in the aviary most of the time but in my room a few hours a day for exercise. It can get cold in the winter but it's Spring now so it's nice and warm. 

When they first met, my girl wasn't aggressive because she isn't really an aggressive pigeon..I just think laying the egg set her off. And yeah, I think she may also see me as her mate as she is all about cuddles. 

I'm thinking that when I get the aviary built tommorow, I might keep the new pigeon in there most of the time and have my girl stay in my room with her nest. They are getting along a bit better now though only because my pigeon is more dedicated to her nest, not really leaving it anymore. Thank Goodness.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

msmely said:


> When the aviary gets built, they will be in the aviary most of the time but in my room a few hours a day for exercise. It can get cold in the winter but it's Spring now so it's nice and warm.
> 
> When they first met, my girl wasn't aggressive because she isn't really an aggressive pigeon..I just think laying the egg set her off. And yeah, I think she may also see me as her mate as she is all about cuddles.
> 
> I'm thinking that when I get the aviary built tommorow, I might keep the new pigeon in there most of the time and have my girl stay in my room with her nest. They are getting along a bit better now though only because my pigeon is more dedicated to her nest, not really leaving it anymore. Thank Goodness.


If you let either of the birds "claim" the aviary first you'll just have the same problem again. Better to put them both in there at the same time and let them work it out while it's perceived as neutral territory. They might still fight a little at first in there, but so long as there's no blood don't worry.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I'll do that then. The fighting isn't bad as it's more one pigeon bossing the other around. The new pigeon isn't doing anything back. I'll let them sort it out in their new aviary.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Libis said:


> If you let either of the birds "claim" the aviary first you'll just have the same problem again. Better to put them both in there at the same time and let them work it out while it's perceived as neutral territory. They might still fight a little at first in there, but so long as there's no blood don't worry.



I agree that the aviary should be neutral territory. And that they should go in there at the same time. If you put the new one in first, then she could easily become the aggressor. Why not just cage her for now in your room, and let her out when you are there for daily exercise?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Well the problem is pretty much solved for the time being since my girl has layed her second egg and is on it 24/7.
My new girl now fly's around as she pleases and is getting more confident as she is not opposed to pecking at me now.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I have one more question. The aviary will be ready today and my girl is still on her egg. Will she be ok if I move her nest to the aviary? Because I know most people said to put them both in the aviary at the same time. 
I'm also worried if she'll feel abandoned in there because her nest is on the edge of my bed at the moment and it'll be a big change for her as she has never slept outside with us :s


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you move her out now, she may abandon the egg, and lay more right away. You could wait until she is through sitting on it. Of course it'll be a change for her, but she'll adjust.

Is it just an aviary, or is there a coop attached for shelter? Because they will need a place to go into for shelter from wind and weather also. Any chance you could post a picture?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

If she abandoned her eggs and lays new ones...will she get sick? should I get her calcium tablets or something like that?
If I let her wait out the 18 days, I'll still have to put my other bird Caramel outside since my parents don't want them both sleeping inside anymore so then it's the territory issue.
The aviary we bought does have shelter bits, but I'm not sure it's big enough for her to build a nest in there? The aviary used to be for love birds so the guy who had it built lots of small boxes in there..


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I would put then both in there now.you can remove the small nest boxes.the open ones may be ok.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I put them both out.

They were both freaked out but I hope they'll get used to it. My pigeon with the eggs seemed to have abandoned them, so I placed them elsewhere in the next box...I guess I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The smaller boxes should be taken down, and the boxes for the pigeons should be put up higher, as they prefer to nest high, because it is safer from predators. But before being put in there, those nest boxes need to be disinfected from any bacteria that could be lingering from the other birds that were in there. Is the aviary open on any sides, because they will need to be protected from winds. You could also put in some perches for them, as they don't want to be in the box all the time. If she has more eggs when they are out there, you won't be able to bring her inside during the day, as she won't want to leave the eggs. How large is the aviary? Do you have pics with the birds in there?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Well she abandoned her eggs. They both seem really freaked out this morning but she was up for cuddles, she didn't want to get off me. The new pigeon doesn't want anything to do with me, so nothing changed with her I guess lol

I disinfected it before I put them in yesterday and we're going to take some small boxes off. 
Thanks, I didn't think of putting the nest box higher up...I'll try and do that and put some perches in. 

That's my biggest concern when she lays the eggs, she'll have to stay out all the time. The aviary isn't that big but hopefully it's ok, I'll post some pics soon. Thanks for all your advice, helps a lot!


----------

